# theme



## Gyurka

Helló!

Erősen problémás résznél tartok a fordításomban, és hálás lennék, ha tudnátok segíteni!
Az év első közös csapat-összejöveteléről van szó, az edző a beszélő. 

"Traditionally, I like to use this opening session to articulate a theme for the upcoming season. Of the themes from previous squads, the most memorable was "the Last Dance," the rallying cry for the 1997-98 Chicago Bulls, the last of our six championship seasons. .... For the current Laker contingent, the theme is obvious: sacrifice."

Az én jelenlegi fordításom:

"Hagyományosan arra szeretem fordítani ezeket az összejöveteleket, hogy megtaláljuk a következő idény központi motívumát. A korábbi csapataim közül legfrappánsabban az 1997-98-as Chicago Bulls-nak sikerült megragadnia a szezon lényegét, mikor az utolsó bajnoki idény előtt az „Utolsó Tánc” jelszót választotta. .... A jelenlegi Laker kontingens számára a jelszó egyértelmű: áldozatvállalás."

Szerintetek lehetne jobb szót találni a _theme_-re? 

Előre is köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Gyurka!

Kicsit nehéz úgy válaszolni, hogy biztosan elkerülhessük az egész átgondolását (lektorálást nem végezhetünk), de nekem sok rész nem világos (jobban kellene ismerni a kosaras nyelvezetet).

Minden esetre a _theme_ mint *központi motívum* jónak tűnik, amennyiben a _rallying cry_ vagy az adott szezon fő témájának (/célkitűzésének) tekinthető.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Vezérgondolat?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Bár a magyar szövegbe jobban belesimulna az is, hogy az év jelszava, az év jelmondata... Az idei év arról szól, hogy... stb.

Maybe


----------



## Zsanna

Érdemes megfontolni őket, Ateesh!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Köszi! Igyekszem nem csak a bejegyzéseket szaporítani...


----------



## Gyurka

Ateesh6800 said:


> Bár a magyar szövegbe jobban belesimulna az is, hogy az év jelszava, az év jelmondata... Az idei év arról szól, hogy... stb.
> 
> Maybe


 

A végére gondolsz?


----------



## Zsanna

Gyurka, ne felejtsd el, hogy mi csak ötleteket adhatunk, rajtad áll, hogy mit hogy használsz fel.

De én pl. a _vezérgondolat_ot felhasználnám a 2. mondatban és az _év jelszavá_t a végén.


----------

